# FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?



## Nope81 (16. Juli 2008)

*FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

Ich hab seit heute nen neuen PC ^^

Aber ich komm damit grad nicht ins Internet, und das kommt so:

Ich habe eine Fritzbox, und ein WLAN-Netz für den Laptop. Der PC hat aber kein WLAN.
Jetzt kann ich über ein LAN-Kabel an die Fritzbox, hab aber grad kein LAN-Kabel da.

Ein USB-Anschluss ist auch noch an der Box, da hab ich auch ein Kabel für.
Die USB-Treiber, die ich dafür gefunden hab weigern sich aber mit einem 64Bit-Betriebssystem zusammenzuarbeiten, man kann sie nicht installieren.

Und Vista macht über "USB DSL Device" ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen, weil die treiber fehlen.

Was mach ich da jetzt, außer morgen ein Netzwerkkabel zu kaufen, oder mir eins von zu Hause schicken zu lassen...?


----------



## LordMephisto (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2FDownload.jsp%3Flang%3Dde%26os%3Dwinvista%26product%3DFRITZ!Box+SL+WLAN%26category%3Dfritzbox

An zweiter Stelle ist ein USB Treiber. Schon probiert?


----------



## Nope81 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*



			
				LordMephisto am 16.07.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2FDownload.jsp%3Flang%3Dde%26os%3Dwinvista%26product%3DFRITZ!Box+SL+WLAN%26category%3Dfritzbox
> 
> An zweiter Stelle ist ein USB Treiber. Schon probiert?




Ja, den hatte ich, aber der ist nur für 32Bit Windows - meckert er bei der Installation rum, das die Installation nicht unter 64 Bit möglich wäre.


----------



## EmmasPapa (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*



			
				Nope81 am 16.07.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 16.07.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim booten F8 drücken, Treiberprüfung ausschalten und dann versuchen ....


----------



## Nope81 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

Ich probiers mal... aber ich glaube, ich kann die install.exe nicht ausführen... ich komm garnicht erst an die Treiber ran.

wusste garnicht das es Dinge gibt, die unter 64Bit nicht funktionieren... mal sehn was noch alles auf mich zukommt ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*



			
				Nope81 am 17.07.2008 07:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehn was noch alles auf mich zukommt ^^



Der Kauf eines 2€ teuren LAN-Kabels


----------



## AurionKratos (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

Zumal die 2€ zu sparen den ganzen Ärger nicht wert sind .


----------



## Nope81 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

Ja, is klar... aber gestern abend kam ich nirgends mehr ran 
Heute auch net, weil ich Nachtschicht hatte und bis jetzt schlafen musste, und jetzt hab ich kein Auto, und dann ists schonwieder Nacht.


Civilisation 4 funktioniert auch nicht (Meldung: Programm hat bekannte Kompatibilitätsprobleme)
und der Spore Editor funktioniert auch nicht (eine Directx-Datei fehlt)

Eigentlich hab ich ja Directx 10 drauf (von der Civilisation CD), aber wenn ich Internet hab saug ich mir ne Aktuellere.

Zur Zeit funktioniert nur eins von drei Spielen, die ich installiert hab, und ich denke drüber nach XP als zweites Betriebssystem zu installiern.
Aber da die Probleme anscheinend nicht jeder hat, hoffe ich noch, das ich mit Internet alles lösen kann.


Bis dahin kann ich ja mit Vista Torten backen -.-


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*



			
				Nope81 am 17.07.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hab ich ja Directx 10 drauf (von der Civilisation CD), aber wenn ich Internet hab saug ich mir ne Aktuellere.



Installier dir auch noch DX9. Hast du doch bestimmt noch auf irgendeiner CD. Dann hast du die fehlenden DX9 dlls und Spore sollte laufen.


----------



## AurionKratos (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*

Vista hat eigentlich ab Werk DX10 drauf, eigentlich musst du da nichts nachinstallieren.

Höchstens bei DX9-Dlls könnte es Probleme geben, wenn sie direkt abgefragt werden, da unter Vista DX9 sogesehen aus DX10 heraus emuliert wird, und somit die Dateien anders heißen, etc.


----------



## Nope81 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: FritzBox USB Treiber für Vista 64 Bit?*



			
				AurionKratos am 17.07.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vista hat eigentlich ab Werk DX10 drauf, eigentlich musst du da nichts nachinstallieren.
> 
> Höchstens bei DX9-Dlls könnte es Probleme geben, wenn sie direkt abgefragt werden, da unter Vista DX9 sogesehen aus DX10 heraus emuliert wird, und somit die Dateien anders heißen, etc.




jo, das war wohl der Fall.
Ich hab mir ein LAN-Kabel besorgt, hab plötzlich 331 kb/s Internet, und hab mir sämtliche Updates geholt, die ich finden konnte.
Spore und Civ gehn jetzt, und sonst is auch alles schick.

USB ist eh doof, wenn man ein besseres Kabel hat.


----------

